# Budget Gibson RD round 2: Eastwood edition (currently being crowdfunded)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2015)

Given how the Epiphone RD seemed to be a bust... This is good news

Eastwood RD Artist | Eastwood Custom Guitars









> You've been asking for it for many years, the time has come to do this. The 1970's RD Artist was an incredibly comfortable guitar to play, but was not very popular at the time. The new Eastwood version will feature a solid body with set neck, dual humbuckers, two volume and one tone control. But to take it over the edge, we will also include our proprietary Transwarp Drive treble boost circuitry!
> 
> 
> Final Price $699. All pre-funded instruments will include a $99 hardshell case for FREE. Undecided on colors at the moment, what would you like to see? Also, should we do the Bass version too?
> ...



*EDIT: It's a crowd-sourcing project, so if you really want it, you're gonna want to give them a $150 deposit. *


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 15, 2015)

hnnnnngh


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 15, 2015)

I wonder how true to the original construction they will be. All the Gibson reissues have been mahogany. I'm quite happy with my Silverburst RD. Should be cool to see what these guys do.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 15, 2015)

Following


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm surprised they've been doing instruments by companies that are still around lately. First the Charvel now this Gibson. 

I think this is great, especially how they're doing it via crowd funding.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 16, 2015)

My dad has one of the new Surfcasters, it's a cool guitar.

This is a little more up my street...


----------



## AdenM (Sep 16, 2015)

Where are they made? Interested.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder what the quality is like on these?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 16, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I wonder what the quality is like on these?



Not bad, nothing amazing, but I've never played a recent Eastwood that I thought was junk. 

You definitely get a nice amount of quality for the price. 

This isn't Agile, the folks at Eastwood actually go through them before shipment. 

Hardware and pickups leave a good amount of room for improvement, but these are totally solid mod platforms.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 16, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not bad, nothing amazing, but I've never played a recent Eastwood that I thought was junk.
> 
> You definitely get a nice amount of quality for the price.
> 
> ...



That's good, I do love RDs! Might be a nice cheap one for modding. I kind of like those Moserite sytle models as well.


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 16, 2015)

I want an RD, but I'd really prefer a real Gibson. I'm guessing these aren't going to be finished with nitro. Didn't see anything about scale length either. Didn't the RD come in both 24.75 and 25.5?


----------



## JD27 (Sep 16, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> I want an RD, but I'd really prefer a real Gibson. I'm guessing these aren't going to be finished with nitro. Didn't see anything about scale length either. Didn't the RD come in both 24.75 and 25.5?



A combination of both... The original RDs 1977-1978 were 25.5 and the 1979-1982 years were shortened to 24.75. They were also all maple. The reissues 2007 Silverburst, 2009-2011 Standards, 2014 Artists are 24.75 and mahogany.


----------



## ryanscott6 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd spend a bit more and get one of the reissues. Great guitars!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2015)

ryanscott6 said:


> I'd spend a bit more and get one of the reissues. Great guitars!



By "little more", you mean 2x - 3x the price of this, right? Because I've rarely seen RDs go below $1400.

I hope this is successful enough to where they reissue the non-beleved, dot-inlaied Standard one.

And it's good to know the quality is solid. Always wanted a Sidejack, Hi-Flyer, and ESPECIALLY the Ultra GP.


----------



## rewihendrix (Sep 16, 2015)

Gibson sucks at reproducing the norlin guitars. The key improvements that norlin made like more stable necks and headstocks and heavier bodies so you can get your deadlifts in without hitting the gym tend to be left out of the specs. There were also nifty tuning pegs, fine tuners, coil splits, interesting tone circuits like inbuilt compression etc that all get swept under the rug with a "we put dirty fingers pups in for dat 70s tone!!!!!"...

Some of those old explorers from the early 80s have that sexy 5piece neck with the contrast stripes like a kiesel. I doubt Gibson even knows how to do that anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2016)

Bump.

They uh... actually exist. 

From Fluff's FB page.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 26, 2016)

Fluff is getting a signature model from some small company called Hyperion Guitars. It's literally a silverburst RD shape.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 26, 2016)

$699, you can buy them right now from Eastwood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Fluff is getting a signature model from some small company called Hyperion Guitars. It's literally a silverburst RD shape.



Kind of, but not exactly.






EDIT: In fact, I'd say it's pretty far from an RD.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 26, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Fluff is getting a signature model from some small company called Hyperion Guitars. It's literally a silverburst RD shape.



Pfft, this is a Silverburst RD! Got a fresh EMG 85X/60AX set in a few weeks ago. Tuned Drop A# with a custom string set 12/16/22/38/52/68.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 26, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kind of, but not exactly.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, I'd say it's pretty far from an RD.


So...a Firebird? There is a silverburst one though. I saw a pic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So...a Firebird? There is a silverburst one though. I saw a pic.









EDIT: It's not Hyperion. it's Balaguer Guitars. Hyperion is the name of the guitar.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 27, 2016)

RD Artist - White - Eastwood Guitars, INC


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 1, 2016)




----------

